# Any one knows the salary level for a class surveyor in Canada



## wlonnet (May 29, 2014)

Hello all, I'm a Chinese and now working in a class society for 10 years in China, with a title senior surveyor. I'm looking for the possibility to find a job in Canada. Could any one tell me, if you know, what's the salary level I may get in Canada? Thanks!

Victor


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

What do you mean by working in a class society? And what kind of surveying work do you do?

In order to do that in Canada you would likely need to be licensed here because of vastly different standards, codes, laws, etc. Those will also vary by province, as will the job market, salaries, etc. Because things vary by province, and indeed within each province depending on location, nobody can tell you what salary you could get in Canada as Canada is such a large country that there is a great deal of variety.


----------



## sillywilly (Apr 7, 2014)

wlonnet said:


> Hello all, I'm a Chinese and now working in a class society for 10 years in China, with a title senior surveyor. I'm looking for the possibility to find a job in Canada. Could any one tell me, if you know, what's the salary level I may get in Canada? Thanks!Victor


You say you work "with a title senior surveyor", but what do YOU actually do? and what, if different, would that be called in Canada, and state on here what and go from there. Are you a surveyor of land or do you take surveys of peoples opinions or ??? Could be a job that only pays $30,000 a year, or $200,000 or more. We need more specifics.:help:


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

wlonnet said:


> Hello all, I'm a Chinese and now working in a class society for 10 years in China, with a title senior surveyor. I'm looking for the possibility to find a job in Canada. Could any one tell me, if you know, what's the salary level I may get in Canada? Thanks!
> 
> Victor


We want to get more specific word from you. Basically i see another surveyor in Canada. Such as Land surveyor, Quantity surveyor, Marine surveyor etc. I see you wrote first "class surveyor" Then you wrote in description "title senior surveyor". I think you want to know about any kind of surveyor Salary. I see for surveyor jobs they could pay at-least $35,000 to more than $100000 per year. 

You can find Canada surveyor job's below within your choice.

Surveyor Jobs | Indeed.com 

Thanks


----------



## sillywilly (Apr 7, 2014)

luzbishop said:


> We want to get more specific word from you. Basically i see another surveyor in Canada. Such as Land surveyor, Quantity surveyor, Marine surveyor etc. I see you wrote first "class surveyor" Then you wrote in description "title senior surveyor". I think you want to know about any kind of surveyor Salary. I see for surveyor jobs they could pay at-least $35,000 to more than $100000 per year.
> 
> You can find Canada surveyor job's below within your choice.
> 
> ...


Your translator still isn't working properly,


----------



## wlonnet (May 29, 2014)

wlonnet said:


> Hello all, I'm a Chinese and now working in a class society for 10 years in China, with a title senior surveyor. I'm looking for the possibility to find a job in Canada. Could any one tell me, if you know, what's the salary level I may get in Canada? Thanks!
> 
> Victor


Thanks for all your reply!
Class society is an organisation recognised by a state administration , to do statutory surveys on a ship fly with that state's flag, SOLAS MARPOL, load line etc conventions and class own rules are what we followed to certify a ship or offshore unit is ok or not. ^_^ I'm a naval architecture. 
Hope this may clarify my role.


----------



## wlonnet (May 29, 2014)

aplitrak.com/?adid=d3BhaWdlLjQwNzE3LjE3NjBAbGxveWRzcmVnaXN0ZXIuYXBsaXRyYWsuY29t&source=Indeed.com&sourceType=PREMIUM_POST_SITE
I found a similar job that exactly what I can do. Any one know what salary I may get from this?


----------



## wlonnet (May 29, 2014)

ca.indeed.com/rc/clk?jk=340c97fdd8235597
this is the job I can do.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

wlonnet said:


> aplitrak.com/?adid=d3BhaWdlLjQwNzE3LjE3NjBAbGxveWRzcmVnaXN0ZXIuYXBsaXRyYWsuY29t&source=Indeed.com&sourceType=PREMIUM_POST_SITE
> I found a similar job that exactly what I can do. Any one know what salary I may get from this?




I have already told you - Canada is a huge country and salaries will vary from one province to another.


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

sillywilly said:


> Your translator still isn't working properly,


I think you should be Mad :fencing:


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Luzbiship, what is your involvement with that Navut website? Do you work for them? Did you build it? Is that one of your friends or family members?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

luzbishop said:


> I think you should be Mad



Once again, your comments make absolutely no sense whatsoever.


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

EVHB said:


> Luzbiship, what is your involvement with that Navut website? Do you work for them? Did you build it? Is that one of your friends or family members?


I do not understand what do you want. Can you please tell me how much post i did involve another with Navut Website ? Do you know What is Navut Website ? 

Why you and sillywilly, and colchar also underestimate me about this website ?

If you have found anything wrong information in my post then you can told me "it is wrong and that is right". You can help me to find a right answer. I do not know why you underestimate another user. I think you are a senior member of this forum. I do not want it from you.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Your Navut website sucks.

The what little information listed is inaccurate and makes me wonder if you or whomever it is that wrote the copy has even been to the places mentioned.

You _*do not*_ want us to tell you what is wrong with that site... we will shred it apart.

I think that you should go away and come back when a) you can speak _coherent_ English _without_ having to rely on Bing or Google Translate and b) you have proof you've been to all of the cities mentioned in that Navut site.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

luzbishop said:


> I do not understand what do you want. Can you please tell me how much post i did involve another with Navut Website ? Do you know What is Navut Website ?
> 
> Why you and sillywilly, and colchar also underestimate me about this website ?
> 
> If you have found anything wrong information in my post then you can told me "it is wrong and that is right". You can help me to find a right answer. I do not know why you underestimate another user. I think you are a senior member of this forum. I do not want it from you.


 

1. In every post you write, you promote that website as you use it as part of your signature.
2. More than once we have pointed out that the information isn't accurate. 
3. You advise people to do things that don't make any sense at all (living in Cambridge while working in Toronto).

It is clear that you don't know what you are talking about, and I think that is dangerous! You wonder why?
1. People who don't know any better and who come here to get help, get information that is very wrong and stupid. These people rely on the information they get here!!! You need to make sure it is as accurate and realistic as possible. (yes, I take my 'job' of participating here very serious)
2. It is obvious that you irritate a lot of knowledgeble here. I sometimes feel tempted not to react at all anymore in threads where you are active. If more people feel like that, than the people who ask questions will only get your advise that is worth nothing... 

I am also disappointed in the moderators at this message board because they don't seem to react at all towards you. (didn't read the rules again, so there's a chance this will get me banned. So be it.)


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

luzbishop said:


> I do not understand what do you want. Can you please tell me how much post i did involve another with Navut Website ?



It is linked at the bottom of every damned post you make!





> Do you know What is Navut Website ?



Yes, a completely useless website that does not provide accurate information and that you promote at every opportunity thus leading us to believe that you are somehow involved with it.





> Why you and sillywilly, and colchar also underestimate me about this website ?



We do not underestimate you, once again your English skills as sorely lacking for someone who claims to be from Britain and living in Canada.

But to the point, that website is complete and utter ****e. it is useless, yet you promote it constantly. But you do so without having even the most basic knowledge of what you are talking about, as evidenced by the fact that you posted information from that site relating to Cambridge Massachusetts when the other poster was looking for information on Cambridge Ontario! In other words, you are so uninformed that you don't even realize they are not the same place and are, in fact, in completely different countries!






> If you have found anything wrong information in my post then you can told me "it is wrong and that is right".



It isn't out job to correct that website.




> You can help me to find a right answer.



Shouldn't you have the correct answers before flogging that website?





> I do not know why you underestimate another user. I think you are a senior member of this forum. I do not want it from you.



Care to try that again, but in English this time?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I repeat my original question, which is still not answered:


EVHB said:


> Luzbiship, what is your involvement with that Navut website? Do you work for them? Did you build it? Is that one of your friends or family members?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

And to further demonstrate part of what I try to say:
In this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...s-living-canada/449530-teacher-vancouver.html I referred to a website of an organization that lists Italian language programs. One of our respected members pointed out that the information on that website isn't accurate. My conclusion: I will not link to that website anymore, as this doesn't help people who are looking for (correct! useful!) answers. Answers where they can build their decisions on.
I will definitely not link this inaccurate website in every post I write on this message board by adding it to my profile.
You still keep doing that with that crappy Navut website. Which makes me believe that you are personally involved in this website. That you earn (part of) your living with it. (but after all this, if I were you, I would be too ashamed to admit that)


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

EVHB said:


> 3. You advise people to do things that don't make any sense at all (living in Cambridge while working in Toronto).



The worst thing about that was that he was advising that they should live in Cambridge Massachusetts while working in Toronto!!!


----------



## sillywilly (Apr 7, 2014)

luzbishop said:


> I do not understand what do you want. Can you please tell me how much post i did involve another with Navut Website ? Do you know What is Navut Website ?
> 
> Why you and sillywilly, and colchar also underestimate me about this website ?
> 
> If you have found anything wrong information in my post then you can told me "it is wrong and that is right". You can help me to find a right answer. I do not know why you underestimate another user. I think you are a senior member of this forum. I do not want it from you.


Lets cross our fingers this was their last nonsense posting, or as they would have said,
fingers last nonsense our cross post lets this.:blabla:


----------

